# Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?



## Glasauge (25. April 2018)

Moin Gemeinde,

 nach beruflich bedingter Abstinenz möchte ich wieder intensiver den Zandern nachstellen.:q
 Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre ein Daiwa R´nessa mit einem WG von 15-50g gefischt habe und diese nun meinem Junior zur bestandenen Fischereischeinprüfung vermacht habe, bin ich auf der Suche nach adäquatem Ersatz für meine Lieblingspeitsche.

 Irgendwie habe ich mich auf Daiwa Ruten eingeschossen und ins Auge gefallen sind mir die folgenden drei Modelle:

http://fischkescher.de/epages/6bf26...ducts/85-0010&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

http://fischkescher.de/epages/6bf26...ducts/59-0009&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

http://fischkescher.de/epages/6bf26...26d5e-9c9b-44ac-8782-ff3e2d3ed5ee/Products/99

 Mir ist bewusst, dass dies Ruten in unterschiedlichen Preiskategorien liegen (gesetztes Budget bis 200€), mir geht es darum, ob jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den genannten Ruten hat.
 Zudem gefallen mir diese geteilten Griffe recht gut.

 Zum Einsatzzweck kann ich sagen, dass die Rute zur Zanderjagd eingesetzt werden soll, wobei ich Köpfe mit max 17g, in absoluten Ausnahmefällen mit 21g, kombiniert mit Gummis bis 12cm einsetze. Als Rolle ist eine Daiwa Ballistic EX 2500H vorgesehen.
 Mir ist bei einer Zanderrute wichtig, dass ich einen ordentlichen Kontakt zu den verwendeten Ködern habe und jederzeit weiß, was am Grund vor sich geht.
 Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit, die Ruten beim Dealer des Vertrauens mal zu begrabbeln.
 Die zu beangelnden Gewässer werden im Raum Flensburg, Bremerhaven aber auch am Rhein in NRW sein und somit werden definitv alle möglichen Gewässerarten befischt.
 Da es keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt, soll die potenziell neue Rute lediglich zur Ergänzung der bereits vorhandenen Savage Gear Bushwacker -60g WG und meiner Baitjigger H dienen.

 Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der Ein oder Andere hier Erfahrungen mit den Ruten hat und diese hier teilen würde.


 Gruß

 Michael


----------



## hecht99 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Eins vorneweg, ich kann dir bei den oben genannten Ruten  nur zur Ballistic was sagen, wollte aber mal lobend erwähnen das sich endlich mal wieder wer mit einer Kaufempfehlung Mühe gegeben hat und nahezu alle für eine gute Beratung wichtigen Angaben gemacht hat!

 Die Rute soll für den Bereich unter den beiden angegebenen Ruten liegen. Die Ballistic ist eine für den Preis super Rute mit guter Rückmeldung. Richtig wohl fühlt sie sich mit kleinen Ködern bis 13cm und Bleiköpfen bis max. 17Gramm. 21 Gramm lassen sich zwar problemlos fischen (mit kleinem Gummi), mir persönlich sind aber die Kraftreserven für 21 Gramm und einen etwas größeren Gummi zu wenig. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, da du für den Bereich 17gr + bereits super aufgestellt bist.
 Ich würde bei der Wahl deiner Rute auch eher Augenmerk auf das Gewichtsspektrum bis 12 bzw. 15gr. legen, da du für den Bereich darüber alles hast. Sonst bekommst du eher Konkurrenz für deine beiden Ruten als eine Ergänzung.
 In wie weit der Mehrwert bei Luvias bzw. Prorex höher anzusiedeln ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber da werden sicher andere was dazu sagen können!


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Moin,

ich fische eine Prorex AGS in 2,70 14-42g seit mehr als einem Jahr. Sie ist quasi meine Standardrute für die Zanderangelei am Rhein und Häfen (Gummis bis 5 Inch + Köpfe bis ca. 25g je nach Einsatzort. Das Optimum liegt im Strom und Strömung bei 5 Inch und ca. 10g Kopf im Hafen ohne Strömung können es auch gern 20g sein/ Wobbler aller Art und Führungstechnik bis ca. 13cm/ unterschiedliche Rigs). Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Top-Rückmeldung, straff und schnell, gute Wurfeigenschaften und durch eine parabolische Aktion auch recht angenehm im Drill. Gute Verarbeitung uns sehr leicht. Kopflastigkeit beachte ich nicht so stark. Evtl. ist sie das ein wenig. Müsste ich prüfen. Die Prorex XR hat den gleichen Blank, meine ich. Sie ist insgesamt etwas schwerer und die verbauten Komponenten haben eine etwas schlechtere Ausführung. Kann man sicher vernachlässigen. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist auf jeden Fall besser als bei der AGS. Zu den anderen zwei Ruten kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Mind (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Ich hab die Prorex in der 240cn 7-21gr variante für Barasch und leichte Zandern. Guter Stock! Die anderen kenne ich nicht aus der Praxis.
Hab die anderen aber im Laden probe gewedelt, denke falsch machen kannst du bei denen kaum etwas.


----------



## hecht99 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Noch als Ergänzung: Wir haben am Samstag beim Gerlinger ca. 10 Ruten im WG-Sektor bis 50 Gramm und im Preisbereich 80 bis 150 Euro probegewedelt.
 Wenn ich ehrlich bin war von den 7 Herstellern keine Rute dabei, der man von Anfang an die Gummitauglichkeit absprechen würde. Riesige Unterschiede bzgl. Blank etc. waren auch nicht festzustellen. Zum Glück sind wir in einer Zeit in der komplett untaugliche Ruten Raritäten geworden sind!


----------



## Snâsh (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Hi @all,

stehe vor dem selben Problem.
Habe mir 2 teure Ruten gekauft, die auch wirklich Spaß machen
und finde leider beide nicht optimal.
Ich bräuchte eigentlich auch eine 2,70m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht zwischen 7 - 35 Gr und finde für das Zanderangeln leider nicht das richtige. Fische am liebsten mit 10Gr - 12Gr am Main. Prorex hatte ich mal in der Hand, war aber leider nicht überzeugt.
Eventuell findet sich ja hier was.
Ich lese jedenfalls sehr aufmerksam mit :q


----------



## hecht99 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Ich schreib einfach mal die Ruten rein die gerade in den von Snash und vom TE geforderten WG-Bereich passen und ich das Wochenende begrabbelt habe. Ein Kollege ist nämlich auch grad auf der Suche 

 - Westin W3 Powershad 2,70 15 - 40 gr.: Kommt ab dem 3 bzw. 4 Rutenring von vorn. relativ feine Spitze, steifes Rückgrat, Spitzenaktion
 - Daiwa Ballistic 2,70 10 - 50 gr.: feine Spitze, gutes Rückgrat, homogene Biegekurve, eher. halbparabolische Aktion
 - Daiwa infinity q spin 2,70 15-45gr.: ähnlich der Ballistic, vielleicht etwas weicher im Rückgrat
 - Balzer IM 12 Pro Staff Zander 53 2,70 53gr.: sehr feine Spitze, Spitzenaktion bis Halbparaolisch, kräftiges Rückgrat, homogene Kraftübertragung
 - Balzer MK Zanderpeitsche 2,68 glaub 35gr.: feine Spitze, halbparabolische Aktion, auf Distanz fehlt wahrscheinlich die Power beim Anhieb
 - Sportex Steckrute Black Pearl BR2712 Länge 2,70 Wurfgewicht 34-52gr. Kam mir für die Angelei mit Köpfen unter 15gr. recht herzlos vor. Eher Halbparabolisch statt ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion. Evtl. die 29gr Version mal ins Auge fassen
 -DAM Effzett Impulse Zander 2,70m 10-30gr.: Spitzenaktion bis halbparabolisch

 Und jetzt seid ihr wahrscheinlich noch mehr verwirrt wie vorher :q.
 Alle oben genannten Ruten sind im Preisbereich 100 € +-. Der Unterschied zu den 200€ Stecken die daheim stehen wird in dieser Preisklasse immer geringer.
 Ich persönlich halte alle obigen Ruten für tauglich und es käme auf ein Testfischen drauf an. Die Westin und vor allem die Balzer IM 12 Pro haben mir aber am besten zugesagt.


----------



## Snâsh (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Besten Dank!

Ich hatte die Westin von einem Kollegen auch schon einmal in der Hand. Das Ding war gerade durch den Korkgriff im Winter einfach meiner Quantum oder auch der Jackson überlegen.
Hatte auch ein sehr gutes "Gespür" mit der Rute.
Ist meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste beim Angeln und habe wie gesagt, dort noch nicht das Maximum gefunden.
Hatte letzten mal eine DAM Neo in der Hand. Der Griff und das Gewicht waren leider grottig, nur in den Blank habe ich mich verliebt. Leider hat mir auch hier nur die 2,4m Variante zugesagt. Die 2,7m war wiederum ein herzloser Stock.#q


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Meine Empfehlung wäre, sich nicht nur auf das Gefühl beim Probewedeln zu verlassen. Es macht Sinn die Rute selbst am Wasser zu "fühlen". Erst dann hat man eine realistische Vorstellung von den tatsächlichen Eigenschaften. Wie Hecht99 treffend beisteuerte, die meisten Ruten im genannten Preissegment verfügen über die wesentlichen Skills. Die Frage ist wofür Du sie tatsächlich brauchst. Ne mittel-schwere Allround-Spinne? Manchmal sind andere Dinge auch wichtig. Z.B. die Länge des Griffs (das Umlegen der Rute beim Wobbeln kann sehr nervig sein. Daher ist ein kurzer Griff in dieser WG-Klasse immer vom Vorteil), oder Kork vs. Duplon, geteilt oder durchgehend, etc. Das Gefühl für eine Rute ist im Shop nur bedingt valide, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Glasauge (26. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Moin Moin,

 erst Mal herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge und Empfehlungen.
 Eine wirkliche Kaufentscheidung habe ich bisher allerdings noch nicht getroffen, auch wenn hier die Prorex und die Ballistic als brauchbar beschrieben werden.

 Ich denke noch mal ein bisschen darauf rum und versuche mal, ob ich die Ruten nicht doch irgendwo beim Händler finde.
 Andernfalls mache ich es wie so oft:
 Ich verliere vor Ungeduld die Nerven und bestelle einfach eine der Ruten auf Gut Glück.

 Werde nach getroffener Kaufentscheidung und ersten Tests weiter berichten.


 Gruß


 Michael


----------



## Pinocio (26. April 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*

Hallo,

ich fische die Daiwa Ballistic X in 15-50g, allerdings in 2,4m. Ich nutze sie zum Zanderangeln im Stillwasser, selten am Rhein. Für den Rhein wäre sie mir denke ich auf Dauer zu schwach, allerdings bin ich da vielleicht 1-3mal im Jahr und dafür kaufe ich mir keine neue Rute.
Zur Rute, sie gefällt mir wirklich gut, besonders das geringe Gewicht, als Rolle habe ich eine Abu Garcia SX30 drauf, damit ist sie in meinen Augen perfekt bestückt. Allerdings muss ich eine leichte Kopflastigkeit erwähnen, was durch das geringe Gewicht aber auch nicht so wild ist.
Fühlen kann man mit ihr sehr gut, was unten rum so vor sich geht. Im Drill hat sie eine eher semiparabolische Aktion, was mir persönlich gut gefällt. Leider habe ich aber noch keine Riesenzander gedrillt, allerdings den ein oder anderen Hecht.
Robust ist sie auch, ich war desöfteren recht unsanft mit ihr und sie hat noch keine groben Kratzer oder sowas.

Als Rute für dein Vorhaben (wenn nicht dauerhaft im Hauptstrom gefischt wird mit Gewichten über 17g) auch als Ergänzung zu deinen anderen Ruten, würde ich sie bedenkenlos empfehlen.


Zur Sportex Black Pearl, die hier ebenfalls erwähnt wurde:
Die habe ich als Forellenrute für den Bach, schwer vergleichbar, da ich sie mit 10g habe, aber meiner Ansicht nach könnte die auch schon zu parabolisch sein. Aber wie gesagt hab sie als leichtes Rütchen und dafür ist sie sehr gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Prorex XR, Luvias oder Ballistic- X?*



Glasauge schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Kaufentscheidung habe ich bisher allerdings noch nicht getroffen, auch wenn hier die Prorex und die Ballistic als brauchbar beschrieben werden.



Von der  Ballistic-X gibt es die Meerforellen-Version in fein gestuften Längen ab 2,70m 2,90m 3,10/3,20m -40g. 
Die ist nur im Daiwa Katalog 2017 drin (gewesen), also wieder raus und damit aus.

Wenn die selbst in Hamburg inner Kystennähe nun verramscht werden, können die für den angedachten ausgelobten Zweck gar nicht so gut gewesen sein. Preise eh schon günstig (Einfachstaufbau) -> unter 1/2.
Duplon Split Griff und kurz, etwas kopflastig, das ist verkehrt gemacht. Anderer Aufbau bei der Mefo-Version ggü. den normal.

Mein Testangeln und meine Suche nach einer feineren Rute zur Vervollständigung unter der Riege einer Shimano Biomaster S91 2.77m -50g -60g war damit von Erfolg gekrönt, Experiment Daiwa Luvias und Gamkatsu Altemiss einfach zu teuer.

Diesen Stecken  kann man gut für das Angeln mit kleinen Ködern hernehmen, wirft gut, die -40g sind hoch gegriffen, eher ein -35g was mir so gut gefällt. Kommt unter Last erstmal nur in der Spitze, zieht sich erst etwas später semiparabol zu, was dem Zweck des Einsackens von Forelle und Barsch sehr zuträglich ist.  Die Aktion ist recht intelligent, weil variabel. Buckelig harte XFast-Taper Stäbe sind jedenfalls für agile Forellen gar nichts, und Barsch habe ich auch manchmal (selten leider) auch Granaten.  Leicht-zandern sollte sicher gehen, ist aber nach oben eben klar WG begrenzt.

Das ich 2 Stück von den 2,70m habe, kann ich die nun beruhigt weiter empfehlen! :m

Vlt. hole ich mir noch länger ...


----------

